# Diablo 3: Frage zur Verwaltung der Speicherstände, wenn auf 2 PCs gespielt wird



## Kreon (19. Mai 2012)

*Diablo 3: Frage zur Verwaltung der Speicherstände, wenn auf 2 PCs gespielt wird*

Hallo, 
wie speichert denn D3 meine Savegames ab?
Kann ich auf Rechner A spielen und danach auf Rechner B mit dem gl. Spielstand weitermachen (weil sich das das Battlenet merkt)?
Oder muss ich manuell Savegames rüberkopieren und klappt das dann auch? Hat das jemand getestet?
Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2012)

Wenn das wie bei allen anderen (letzten) Blizzard Spielen ist, dann brauchst du auf dem 2.PC das Spiel nicht mal neuinstallieren.
Da reicht es einfach den Diablo Ordner auf eine externe Festplatte z.B. zu speichern und dann einfach auf den neuen PC zu kopieren 

Und was die Speicherstände betrifft. Da Diablo 3 quasi wie ein MMO funktioniert, wird das alles online auf den Blizzard-Servern gespeichert. Du brauchst dich dann also auf dem anderen PC nur einloggen.


----------



## Kreon (19. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank. Das wäre ja praktisch für mich.
Kannte das Battlenet bisher nur von SC2 und dort wird ja nur der MP-Status, aber nicht der SP-Status automatisch im Battlenet gespeichert.


----------

